
Mike the Headless Chicken - kposehn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_the_Headless_Chicken
======
DanBC
The BBC did a report on this, and it got posted here (with some discussion)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200625)

~~~
dang
Most unexpected dupe of the day.

------
jsackmann
>the chicken earned US$4,500 per month ($47,700 today)[5] and was valued at
$10,000

Not a very generous multiplier, but then again, the actuarial tables for a
headless chicken wouldn't be all that favorable.

~~~
Desustorm
Maybe it would make for some interesting taxidermy post-mortem... though I
suppose it would be difficult to differentiate between "this chicken whose
head I just cut off" and "this one lived for 18 months"!

------
jensen123
Reminds me of this story about using headless chickens for meat production:

[http://www.wired.com/2012/02/headless-chicken-
solution/](http://www.wired.com/2012/02/headless-chicken-solution/)

~~~
robotkilla
That's horrifyingly nasty. Between this, the cowspiricy documentary, new
studies surrounding meat consumption and cancer I'm strongly considering
becoming a vegetarian again.

~~~
jpallen
This sounds a lot more humane than current practices. I would be much more
inclined to eat meat grown without a 'brain' to suffer with.

~~~
robotkilla
I see the illogicality in my reaction but it still makes me nauseous - I can't
quite put my finger on why.

~~~
snerbles
It's a visceral reaction, I wouldn't be surprised if it were related to the
psychology behind the uncanny valley.

------
sph130
Why is this on HN? i just read it and now feel... well i'm not sure but it's
different than before when i read this article and the comments. And its not
even lunch time yet. Back to work for me.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _now feel... well i 'm not sure but it's different than before when i read
> this article and the comments_

That's the feeling of learning a new incredible science fact!

Also, if you feel that you died a little inside then, as a quote attributed to
/b/ goes, "That was the weak part. Now you're stronger."

------
vlunkr
I know someone from this town. They are still proud of their chicken.

~~~
nwertman
I grew up there... The Mike the Headless Chicken festival was always a
highlight of my youth!

Also worth noting, Frozen Dead Guy Days are pretty awesome too:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frozen_Dead_Guy_Days](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frozen_Dead_Guy_Days)

